# inferior turbinate submucosal resection



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 15, 2015)

Procedure: Right submucosal resection of inferior turbinate

At this point, a small stab incision was made in the head of the right inferior turbinate.  Cottle was used to elevate the mucosa off of the bone.  The ArthroCare Coblator was inserted and 2 passes were made superiorly and inferiorly to ablate the submucosal tissue of the inferior turbinate.  Once this was done, a Doyle splint was used to outfracture the inferior turbinate.

I see 30802 and 30930 rather than 30140.....Thoughts!!! 

Jamie


----------



## lmeadows (Jun 16, 2015)

Jamie Dezenzo said:


> Procedure: Right submucosal resection of inferior turbinate
> 
> At this point, a small stab incision was made in the head of the right inferior turbinate.  Cottle was used to elevate the mucosa off of the bone.  The ArthroCare Coblator was inserted and 2 passes were made superiorly and inferiorly to ablate the submucosal tissue of the inferior turbinate.  Once this was done, a Doyle splint was used to outfracture the inferior turbinate.
> 
> ...




I would use 30140.  30802 and 30930 cannot be billed together.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## mburke81 (Mar 3, 2016)

*30140*

I would use 30802 and 30930-59.  I would not use the 30140 because it does not state any resection of the bone.  The report states reduced, in which case I would use the code for reduction not resection.


----------

